# radeon evergreen juniper trouble

## sinfree

As stated in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1183777, linux-firmware fails to compile radeon JUNIPER.

Missing JUNIPER_smc.

Stated in kernel 3.10.7

The bug is said to be corrected for July 2013 in Ubuntu.

Can it be corrected in Gentoo?

Looking at http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/linux-firmware I can see the linux-firmware package has a stable release from 20130421.

There are 3 more recent versions in unstable.

I would like to keep using stable release as I am not an advanced user.

How can I ask Mike Frysinger, the maintainer of this package for next update date for this package in stable release?

----------

## vaxbrat

I've used radeon-ucode all along and it does include the JUNIPER_smc.bin file:

```
ls /lib/firmware/radeon

ARUBA_me.bin      BONAIRE_uvd.bin  CEDAR_smc.bin    JUNIPER_rlc.bin  PALM_me.bin       RV710_smc.bin  TAHITI_pfp.bin

ARUBA_pfp.bin     BTC_rlc.bin      CYPRESS_me.bin   JUNIPER_smc.bin  PALM_pfp.bin      RV710_uvd.bin  TAHITI_rlc.bin

ARUBA_rlc.bin     CAICOS_mc.bin    CYPRESS_pfp.bin  KABINI_ce.bin    PITCAIRN_ce.bin   RV730_smc.bin  TAHITI_smc.bin

BARTS_mc.bin      CAICOS_me.bin    CYPRESS_rlc.bin  KABINI_me.bin    PITCAIRN_mc.bin   RV740_smc.bin  TAHITI_uvd.bin

BARTS_me.bin      CAICOS_pfp.bin   CYPRESS_smc.bin  KABINI_mec.bin   PITCAIRN_me.bin   RV770_smc.bin  TURKS_mc.bin

BARTS_pfp.bin     CAICOS_smc.bin   CYPRESS_uvd.bin  KABINI_pfp.bin   PITCAIRN_pfp.bin  SUMO2_me.bin   TURKS_me.bin

BARTS_smc.bin     CAYMAN_mc.bin    HAINAN_ce.bin    KABINI_rlc.bin   PITCAIRN_rlc.bin  SUMO2_pfp.bin  TURKS_pfp.bin

BONAIRE_ce.bin    CAYMAN_me.bin    HAINAN_mc.bin    KABINI_sdma.bin  PITCAIRN_smc.bin  SUMO_me.bin    TURKS_smc.bin

BONAIRE_mc.bin    CAYMAN_pfp.bin   HAINAN_me.bin    OLAND_ce.bin     R600_rlc.bin      SUMO_pfp.bin   VERDE_ce.bin

BONAIRE_me.bin    CAYMAN_rlc.bin   HAINAN_pfp.bin   OLAND_mc.bin     R700_rlc.bin      SUMO_rlc.bin   VERDE_mc.bin

BONAIRE_mec.bin   CAYMAN_smc.bin   HAINAN_rlc.bin   OLAND_me.bin     REDWOOD_me.bin    SUMO_uvd.bin   VERDE_me.bin

BONAIRE_pfp.bin   CEDAR_me.bin     HAINAN_smc.bin   OLAND_pfp.bin    REDWOOD_pfp.bin   TAHITI_ce.bin  VERDE_pfp.bin

BONAIRE_rlc.bin   CEDAR_pfp.bin    JUNIPER_me.bin   OLAND_rlc.bin    REDWOOD_rlc.bin   TAHITI_mc.bin  VERDE_rlc.bin

BONAIRE_sdma.bin  CEDAR_rlc.bin    JUNIPER_pfp.bin  OLAND_smc.bin    REDWOOD_smc.bin   TAHITI_me.bin  VERDE_smc.bin
```

This is the current one for gentoo stable:

```
ls /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers | grep ucode

radeon-ucode-20130626
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *sinfree wrote:*   

> As stated in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1183777, linux-firmware fails to compile radeon JUNIPER.
> 
> Missing JUNIPER_smc.
> 
> Stated in kernel 3.10.7
> ...

 

this is a fw bug not kernel bug, emerge either of the following two: latest radeon-ucode or linux-firmware

----------

